
UK's IR35 tax tightened in court. - Stubbs
http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2008/09/freelancers-you-will-be-assimilated.html
======
gstar
I think I speak for every UK limited company contractor when I say "Shit."

Thanks for the heads-up, I imagine this will have a lot of impact on a lot of
UK people here.

